# Insurance



## Bigboytrev1960 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just as a point of interest, I use Classicline Insurance for my GTR. They are very good on price and include European breakdown cover as well. But there are no return premiums if you cancel early. It cost me just over £300 Fully-comp for the year for my R32 GTR V-spec (unmodified)


----------

